# mplayer & russian subtitles [SOLVED]

## friesia

Русские субтитры отображаются значками подчёркивания.

В subfont.ttf скопировал шрифт verdana.ttf из corefonts.

В mplayer.conf списал subcp=cp1251.

Локаль в системе - ru_RU.UTF-8.

MPlayer собран с такими флагами:

```
 U I

 + + 3dnow               : Adds support for 3dnow multimedia processor instructions

 - - 3dnowext            : Enables 3dnow extensions in mplayer

 + + X                   : Adds support for X11

 + + a52                 : Enables support for decoding ATSC A/52 streams used in DVD

 + + aac                 : Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio

 - - aalib               : Adds support for media-libs/aalib (ASCII-Graphics Library)

 + + alsa                : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - altivec             : Adds support for optimizations for G4 and G5/ppc970 processors

 - - amr                 : Enables Adaptive Multi-Rate Audio support

 + + arts                : Adds support for aRts: the KDE sound daemon

 - - bidi                : Enables bidirectional language support

 - - bindist             : Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP)  packages (eg. due to licensing issues)

 - - bl                  : Enables Blinkenlights support in mplayer

 - - cddb                : Access cddb servers to retrieve and submit information about compact disks

 - - cdparanoia          : Enables cdparanoia (audio CD ripper) support

 - - cpudetection        : Enables runtime cpudetection

 - - custom-cflags       : Enables custom cflags (not supported)

 - - debug               : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml .

 - - dga                 : Adds DGA Support (Xfree86) (DGA=Direct Graphic Access)

 - - directfb            : Adds support for DirectFB layer (library for FB devices)

 - - doc                 : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 + + dts                 : Enables libdts (DTS Coherent Acoustics decoder) support

 - - dv                  : Enables support for a codec used by many camcorders

 - - dvb                 : Adds support for DVB (Digital Video Broadcasting)

 + + dvd                 : Adds support for DVDs

 - - dvdnav              : DVD menu navigation support (not supported)

 + + dvdread             : Enables usage of Ogle's libdvdread for DVD playback

 + + enca                : Enables support for charset discovery and conversion

 + + encode              : Adds support for encoding of audio or video files

 + + esd                 : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 - - fbcon               : Adds framebuffer support for the console, via the kernel

 - - ftp                 : Adds FTP (File Transfer Protocol) support

 - - ggi                 : Adds support for media-libs/libggi (non-X video api/drivers)

 + + gif                 : Adds GIF image support

 - - gtk                 : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 + + iconv               : Enable support for the iconv character set conversion library

 + + ipv6                : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - ivtv                : Enable IVTV TV-Out video output

 - - jack                : Adds support for the JACK Audio Connection Kit

 - - joystick            : Add support for joysticks in all packages

 + + jpeg                : Adds JPEG image support

 - - libcaca             : Add support for colored ASCII-art graphics

 - - lirc                : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 + + live                : Enables live.com streaming media support

 - - livecd              : !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used during livecd building.

 - - lzo                 : Enables support for lzo compression

 + + mad                 : Adds support for mad (high-quality mp3 decoder library and cli frontend)

 - - md5sum              : Enables md5sum video output

 + + mmx                 : Adds support for optimizations for Pentium MMX and Athlon class processors

 - - mmxext              : Enables mmx2 support

 - - mp2                 : Enables support for twolame, an MP2 audio library

 + + mp3                 : Add support for reading mp3 files

 - - musepack            : Enable support for the musepack audio codec

 - - nas                 : Adds support for network audio sound

 - - openal              : Adds support for the Open Audio Library

 + + opengl              : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 + + oss                 : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 + + png                 : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - pnm                 : Add PNM video output option, to create PPM/PGM/PGMYUV images

 + + quicktime           : Adds support for OpenQuickTime

 - - radio               : Enable V4L2 radio interface and support

 - - rar                 : Enable Unique RAR File Library

 + + real                : Adds real video support

 - - rtc                 : Enables usage of the linux real time clock.  The alternative is software emulation of rtc

 - - samba               : Adds support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)

 + + sdl                 : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - speex               : Adds support for the speex audio codec

 - - srt                 : Internal SRT/SSA/ASS (SubRip / SubStation Alpha) subtitle support

 + + sse                 : fast floating point optimization for PentiumIII+ class chips

 + + sse2                : faster floating point optimization for SSE2 capable chips

 - - svga                : Adds support for SVGAlib (graphics library)

 - - tga                 : Enables Targa video output

 + + theora              : Adds support for the Theora Video Compression Codec

 - - tivo                : Enables TiVo vstream client support

 + + truetype            : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 + + unicode             : Adds support for Unicode

 - - v4l                 : Enables video4linux support

 - - v4l2                : Enables video4linux2 support

 - - video_cards_mga     : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_s3virge : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_tdfx    : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_vesa    : <unknown>

 - - vidix               : Support for vidix video output

 + + vorbis              : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 - - win32codecs         : use win32codecs package for dll avi decoding support (wmv and what not)

 + + x264                : Enable h264 encoding using x264

 - - xanim               : Enables support for xanim based codecs

 - - xinerama            : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors

 + + xv                  : Adds in optional support for the Xvideo extension (an X API for video playback)

 - - xvid                : Adds support for xvid.org's open-source mpeg-4 codec

 - - xvmc                : Enables X-Video Motion Compensation support

 - - zoran               : Enables ZR360[56]7/ZR36060 video output

```

Есть идеи?   :Confused: Last edited by friesia on Sat Jun 09, 2007 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## friesia

Добавил +srt в USE и поставил ass=yes. Заработало ))

----------

## elf_

 *friesia wrote:*   

> Добавил +srt в USE и поставил ass=yes. Заработало ))

 

а подробнее можно? где именно ты поставил ass=yes????

----------

## voun

ЭТО ВАЖНО:

Добавить строчку 

ass = "yes"

в ~/.mplayer/config

без нее показывает кракозяблики.

Мой config:

subcp = "cp1251"

font = "/home/paul/subfont.ttf"

subfont-text-scale = "5"

subfont-blur = "8"

subfont-outline = "8"

subfont-autoscale = "1"

ass = "yes"

где subfont заменяется на лоюбой шрифт TrueType (.ttf) можно выдернуть из %WINDIR/Fonts

например, как советуют, tahoma.ttf и прописать путь к нему.

----------

